# interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren



## Schmiddy (3. September 2009)

*interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Ich habe ein Gigabyte *GA-Ep45-EXTREME* mit 2 Internen USB-Anschlüssen. Die nächsten Tage trifft auch mein neues Gehäuse ein, ein *Coolermaster HAF-932*. Um die Front-USB zu versorgen gehen also schon beide internen Anschlüsse drauf. Ich möchte mir aber noch einen *internen Cardreader* zulegen. Ich dachte da zB an diesen hier:*Scythe Kama Panel 2* . nun stellt sich die Frage, wie soll ich das Tel dann anschließen. 2 Externe Anschlüsse ach innen leiten will ich nich, weils schön aussehen soll. Bleiben also nur noch 2 Varianten: 1. Eine PCI-Erweiterungskarte für zusätzliche interne USB-Anschlüsse oder 2. ein 2 Y-Kabel für Intern. Beides gibt es für extern. Aber intern bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden. Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich oder weis wo ich sowas herbekomme? 

Liebe Admins:Verschiebt diesen Beitrag ruhig dahin wo ihr wollt, ich bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der richtige ord ist....


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

mach doch nen kompromis und nehm einen für den kardreader und den anderen fürs frontpanel deines cases....es sei denn, dass du wirklich alle 4 usb anschlüsse verwenden musst und nicht auf 2 verzichten kannst, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen, da es mir neu wäre, dass es für die internen mobo usb anschlüsse y-kabel gibt


----------



## Lexx (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

einen internen usb-hub.. ?
keine ahnung obs sowas gibt..

wär was für bastler und modder..

usb-hub ausschlachten, und die normalen anschlüsse 
gegen steckerleisten tauschen..


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

ich kenne übrigens auch keine steckkarte, die intern einen ausgang wie das mobo hat...die sind auch meistens usb


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Gigabyte *GA-Ep45-EXTREME* mit 2 Internen USB-Anschlüssen.



Ich sehe da drei USB-Doppel-Header, womit sich das Problem eigentlich erledigen sollte?

(ich Verschieb den Thread mal vorerst zu Mainboards. Vielleicht gehört er auch eher zu Peripherie -dafür ist USB nunmal da-, aber es geht garantiert nicht um Laufwerke.


----------



## bishop (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

nach kurzem suchen bei Amazon habe ich das hier gefunden, ein USB Port reicht ins Gehäuse rein.

gruß bishop


----------



## Schmiddy (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



> ich kenne übrigens auch keine steckkarte, die intern einen ausgang wie das mobo hat...die sind auch meistens usb





> nach kurzem suchen bei Amazon habe ich das hier gefunden, ein USB Port reicht ins Gehäuse rein.


Genau so ein Ding wollt ich euch hier auch grad zeigen. Leider haben diese Kontrolerkarten immer nur einen Internen Ausgang und immer externe Ausgänge.





> Ich sehe da drei USB-Doppel-Header, womit sich das Problem eigentlich erledigen sollte?


Ist das Quasi nicht nur ein anderer Ausdruck für Y-Kabel?


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

ne unten am mobo hast du 5 anschlüsse 2 gelbe und 3 naja weiße (nebeneinander)...jetzt weiß ich nicht für was was ist, aber lies mal in deiner bedienungsanleitung nach ob die weißen nicht alle 3 für usb da sind oder nur die gelben, bzw wozu du überhaupt so viele anschlüsse du dort unten hast xD

edit:habs gefunden in der produktbeschreibung
Anschlüsse intern: 4x USB 2.0, 3x FireWire (TSB43AB23)
demzufolge sind die 2 gelben usb (je 2 in einem) und die drei weißen fire wire (wer zur hölle braucht 3x firewire??)

die anschlüsse nennen sich übrigens Pfostenbuchse xD
und ich habe jetzt beim suchen keine y-kabel für diese buchse gefunden


----------



## Schmiddy (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Jo, die Gelben sind die USB. Ich krieg die Kriese wenn ich so auf die Firewire draufschau. das is gemein.


> die anschlüsse nennen sich übrigens Pfostenbuchse xD


Danke, das könnte mir wirklich helfen....


lol, bin grad beim Googeln über meinen eigenen Beitrag gestolpert. Hatte mich schon gefreut, dass da jemand genau das selbe Problem hat wie ich^^...


----------



## Baker79 (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Naja, so ähnlich suche ich auch schon lange nach einer simplen Verlängerung. Sprich 2x5 Pin Pfostenbuchse auf 2x5 Pin Pfostenleiste. Die Kabel vom Stacker Front I/O Panel sind für meinen Mesh zu kurz und deshalb wollt ich die einfach verlängern, gibt ja mittlerweile für alles Mögliche solche Verlängerungen. Nur halt nicht intern, für USB. Selbstbasteln hab ich keine Lust zu.


----------



## Hektor123 (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Diese Problem taucht bei mir auch immer auf, immer gibts zu wenig interne USB-Ports. Habe ein Cosmos, wo auch schon 2 Anschlüsse weg sind, das dritte ist normal durch einen Cardreader besetzt, da ich aber jetzt noch ein Aquaero über USB anschließen wollte, fehlt mir wieder einer  Was du machen kannst, ist folgendes. Hol dir die interne Karte und baue dir einen Stecker  von normalem USB zu intern (entweder Löten oder gibts auch zu kaufen)
Es gibt aber auch interne Karten mit einem internen USB-Anschluss, hab so eine noch hier.


----------



## Schmiddy (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



> Naja, so ähnlich suche ich auch schon lange nach einer simplen Verlängerung. Sprich 2x5 Pin Pfostenbuchse auf 2x5 Pin Pfostenleiste. Die Kabel vom Stacker Front I/O Panel sind für meinen Mesh zu kurz und deshalb wollt ich die einfach verlängern, gibt ja mittlerweile für alles Mögliche solche Verlängerungen. Nur halt nicht intern, für USB. Selbstbasteln hab ich keine Lust zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na komm schon. Das was du suchst gibts wie Sand am Meer. Gib einfach bei Google "USB Verlängerung intern" ein und du wirst mit Ergebnissen überschüttet. Faulheit lässt grüßen....


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Naja, so ähnlich suche ich auch schon lange nach einer simplen Verlängerung. Sprich 2x5 Pin Pfostenbuchse auf 2x5 Pin Pfostenleiste. Die Kabel vom Stacker Front I/O Panel sind für meinen Mesh zu kurz und deshalb wollt ich die einfach verlängern, gibt ja mittlerweile für alles Mögliche solche Verlängerungen. Nur halt nicht intern, für USB. Selbstbasteln hab ich keine Lust zu.



nimmst du die hier


----------



## Schmiddy (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



> Es gibt aber auch interne Karten mit einem internen USB-Anschluss, hab so eine noch hier.


Ja, das Problem hast du aber damit auch schon erwähnt: "mit einem internen"... ich brauch aber 2!


----------



## Baker79 (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

wie gesagt 2x5 (*FÜNF*) Pin, nicht 2x4 Pin. Für iwas wird die 3. Masse schon gut sein.


----------



## The Ian (3. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

@schiddy
na wenn du den bastelaufwand nicht scheust, dann könntest du dir aus 2 von mir eben geposteten verlängerungen selber ein y kabel basteln, darfst dann nur nicht so viele stromfresser gleichzeitig ans frontpannel hängen

@baker
wenn du unbedingt auf den 5. pin bestehst selbiges nur ohne löten^^ nimm 2 von den kabeln und dann haste auch deine 5. pin verlängerung...sieht zwar nicht toll aus aber immerhin zweckmäßig, dass du das fp benutzen kannst
allerdings dann keine günstige verlängerung


----------



## Schmiddy (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen das Basteln hätte, aber ich hätte doch lieber eine Lösung ohne Lötkolben.


----------



## The Ian (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

ja das glaub ich, hätt ich auch lieber...nur scheinst hier wirklich mal kein adapterkabel oä zu geben


----------



## Schmiddy (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Hm, da muss es doch dann auch n Grund für geben....


----------



## The Ian (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

sicherlich...es werden wahrscheinlich zu wenige haben wollen und deswegen wird es sich nicht lohnen herzustellen oder ka weswegen


----------



## martin-albrecht (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

wie ist das mit dem ykabel gemeint?
sollen aus der 10 pol pfostenbuchse zwei 10 pol pfostenbuchse werden?
wäre irgendwie lustig wenn das funktionieren würde
aber mann kann sich doch auch einfach nen usb hub kaufen und den dann umlöten : statt der usb buchsen solche pfostenbuchsen anlöten


----------



## Schmiddy (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*



> wie ist das mit dem ykabel gemeint?
> sollen aus der 10 pol pfostenbuchse zwei 10 pol pfostenbuchse werden?


Ja. sostell ich mir das eigentlich vor. Ich mein ein Hub kriegts doch auch hin. Der macht aus einem halben 10Pol auch mal 8USB->8halbe->4ganze. Wenn das geht muss doch n Y auch machbar sein.



> aber mann kann sich doch auch einfach nen usb hub kaufen und den dann umlöten : statt der usb buchsen solche pfostenbuchsen anlöten


aber mann kann sich doch auch einfach nen usb hub kaufen und den dann umlöten : statt der usb buchsen solche pfostenbuchsen anlöten[/QUOTE]Das ist eine Option. Man müsste einen nehmen der keine Stromversorgung hat und möglichst einfach aufgebaut ist.

Ich schraub jetzt einfach ma einen Hub auf.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was daraus wird


----------



## Schmiddy (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Ich hab mich ma unten in Keller umgesehen und hab ihn hier gefunden:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe Anhang). Er hatte auch ma ein Gehäuse, aber das hat mangels Kooperationsbereitschaft Bekanntschaft mit der Holzhammermethode gemacht.
Obwohl das hier im Grunde das ist was ich brauche ist dieser Hub denkbar ungeeignet. Er besitzt einen Stroneingang, Ist alt, zu kompliziert und die Datenübertragung klappt nicht.
Ich werde mir wohl also einen anderen suchen müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chucky1978 (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Karten mit Internen-Anschlüssen gibts ja zu genüge.. habe aber selbst noch keine Karte gesehen, die statt der regulären USB-Steckplätze intern (meist nur einer intern vh.) 2 oder mehr interne Steckbuchse a la MB hat... wenn jemand so eine kennt, immer her damit LOL.

Das mit dem Y-Kabel klappt nicht soweit ich weis.. das hab ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal ausprobiert und letztes Jahr nochmal als mir ein USB-Port fehlte entweder funktionierte gar nix von beiden, oder nur ein Gerät, je nachdem... am besten wirklich nen aktiven USB-Hub umlöten.. mit etwas feingefühl ist das nicht schwer... alter/neuer USB-Hub die Stecker ablöten, und von nem alten Motherboard die Buchen an die stelle dranlöten..hoffen das man nichts vertauscht hat und tata.. vielleicht ein funktionierender USB-Hub mit Steckbuchsen


----------



## Schmiddy (4. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Hmm. Dann muss wohl wirklich noch n Hub dran glauben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Bezüglich Stom bei Hubs: Nicht wenige verwenden eh 5V, weil das für die USB-Anschlüsse benötigt wird.


----------



## Excavated (5. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Ich hab hier ne PCI-Karte gefunden, die dein Problem löst: klick
Besitzt intern eine Stiftleiste mit 10 PIN!
Hier die Seite des Herstellers.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Fast. Danke. Ich benötige aber 4USB, dh. 2Solche Stecker und dafür bin ich bisher nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Lockdown (9. September 2009)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Sodala ... machs halt einfach so 

Erstmal das Kabel hier in einen deiner USB Ports auf dem Mainboard
-->Klick<--
Dann daran einen normalen USB HUB
-->Klick<--
Jetz nicht unbedingt den nehmen weil er ein eigenes Netzteil hat sondern einen der halt das 5V dingens von den Floppys annimmt.
Und dann an jeden Ausgang dieses Kabel hier : 
-->Klick<--

Und alles ist in Butter.
Vorraussetzung : 
Beim Cardreader und beim Gehäuse müssen auch passende Pins vorhanden sein.
Wenn die Standardkabel fest verlötet sind benutzt du halt das Kabel hier : 
-->Klick<--
und hoffst dass es hält (isoband FTW)


...and then there will be cake...


----------



## Schmiddy (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Bin heute endlich fündig geworden. Nur leider kostet das Teil auf Caseking 15 und auf Amazon 20. Etwas viel wie ich finde. Mal sehn oc ich noch was günstigeres finde.


----------



## Riccardo23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

also ich will dir ja nicht vorschreiben was du tun sollst, aber ich werfe mal die Frage in den Raum, wozu man 4 Front USB Anschlüsse brauch? Ich habe 2 und die reichen voll und ganz. Ich würde einfach die beiden Front USB Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse nehmen und das wars. Die vom FrontPanel würde ich gar nicht mit anschliessen, dann hast du auch den einen Anschluß für den Kartenleser und brauchst nicht irgendwas basteln. Sollten dir die Front USB Anschlüsse doch nicht reichen, könnte man einen USB Hub mit externer Stromquelle anschliessen den man auf dem Tisch zu stehen hat. Das würde dir sicher auch alles günstiger kommen und die Gefahr wäre auch nicht, dass du dir dein Mobo schrottest.


----------



## amdintel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

^^^^^gibt vielleicht  Leute die haben 
USB Maus/Keyb. getrennt und wollen noch 
einen Stick vorne rein stecken,
ich komme  mit zwei  front  auch locker aus . 

klar sollte sein: das diese Hubs meist 
die Daten Rate   runter drosseln auf 480 MBit/Sek,
DSL 6000 Geschw. und mehr  geht darüber nicht 
wird  auf  480 MBit/Sek. runter drosselt , 
mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig wird es noch langsamer ...
für Cardreader,Drucker Maus/Keyb. reicht das aber noch .

besser währe eine Interne  PCI/Exp Card USB2.0/USB3.0mit Ext./Internen USB Anschlüssen .


----------



## Schmiddy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Ich möchte mir einen Cardreader einbaun. Das Frontpanel meines gehäuses möchte ich aber nicht außer Funktion setzen, da ich sonst vorne zum einen kein USB mehr habe, was nervt wenn man hinter den PC krabbeln muss für nen USN-Stick und ich möchte keine funktionslosen Teile in meinem Gehäuse verbaut habe a la wiso geht das ned... ach ja stimmt ich hab ichn ja abgeklemmt.


----------



## Riccardo23 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

na dann musst du die 3 Firewire Anschlüsse aber auch noch anschliessen und die Eingänge des Onboardsounds und 7.1 nutzt du dann ja auch oder? Denn bei 5.1 wären 2 Kanäle funktionslos. Achja, und ich hoffe die ganzen SATA und PATA Anschlüsse hast du auch mit Geräten angeschlossen - die wären sonst alle funktionslos...... Nachher kommt wohlmöglich noch jemand und fragt dich, warum du an den freien Anschlüssen keine Geräte angeschlossen hast. Geht ja mal gar nicht.....


----------



## Schmiddy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: interne USB-Anschlüsse vermehren*

Ich meine damit, dass ich ungern unnutze Sachen verbaut habe. Und übrigens - ja, es ist alles belegt; bis auf 2 Lüfteranschlüsse und 2 PCIE-Steckplätze, für welche ich sicher noch Verwendung finden werde sowie Firewire, was mich sowiso aufregt, da es eben nutzlos für mich ist und fast auschaut wie USB, was einer Verarsche gleichkommt, wenn man zu wenig USBs hat.
Generell, was regst du dich so auf, gibt doch keinen Grund dazu


----------

